
What if Tesla made wearables? - thejmoore
https://www.innovate.cards/
======
crobertsbmw
This looks awesome. But I'm on a budget and $40 is too much. If it were $20, I
would pre order.

~~~
thejmoore
Thanks for checking it out! Keep an eye on @innovatemap over on Twitter for
occasional discount codes!

